# Pistol purchasing permit question



## FishinJoe

I am very soon to be buying my first pistol and was wondering if when you go to get the permit there is a waiting period or do they just do it all while you are there? Thanks

Joe


----------



## Swamp Monster

They should do it for you while your there...county building, police station, where ever your'e supposed to go in your city. You have to read a small hand out and take a T/F test...very easy and they do a background check on you. If the system is down, you may have to come back but that is pretty rare now. The purchase permit is only good for so many days...I have forgotten how many though. Ther is no waiting period, once you have the permit, you can go buy the gun right away if you want.


----------



## UPwannabe

Swamp has it down pat. If you are in Dearborn, call the police department to see if they have certain hours that they issue permits. Go down, take the test (all the answers are n the pamphlet), they will run the background check while you take the test. You then have 10 days to purchase a gun and then 10 days after purchase to get the permit back to the police department.


----------



## tedshunter

I thought they were good for 11 days?Not sure it's been awile since I purchased a handgun,but yes you do have so many days to buy the gun and so many days to take your gun and the paper work to the police station so they can check the serial # and then they issue a permit for the gun.


----------



## CMR

Depends on where you live. 
When I lived in Farmington, there was a waiting period to get your permit to purchase...think something like 7-10 days.
When I moved out to Washtenaw County, it took 30 seconds.
Course, having a CCW/CPL skips the permit to purchase.


----------



## FishinJoe

Thanks to all of you for the answers.

Joe


----------



## alex-v

The buyer does have 10 days from when he or she picks up the purchase "permit" to buy the handgun. After that they have another 10 days to return to the police station with the handgun and the remaining parts of the green form. The police take a look at the serial number and will issue another card which is the "safety inspection" card. Remember, it does not say registration card. Handguns are technically not registered in Michigan but the State Police knows about every person who has bought and safety inspected a handgun since the first day this was required.


----------



## vandermi

It only takes a minute in Kent and Ionia county and I have never had to take a test. They just ask for your ID and run a check on you. They print the permit and out the door you go. You have 10 days to return to register your gun.


----------



## alex-v

There is a 10 question test that is required for all those people applying for a first time purchase permit. It has been law for many years. Once you take the test I do not think that you have to take it again. Maybe if you move to another county?


----------



## Swamp Monster

Swamp Monster said:


> You have to read a small hand out and take a T/F test...very easy and they do a background check on you.


You have to take this test each and every time...it easy, they give you the answers in the hand out, nothing to worry about.


----------



## bolodunn

lincoln park, you have to waite 30 days after apply'n for the permit then it is good for 90 days after that to purchase handguns


----------



## Rupestris

bolo, you need to move across the border to Allen Park . Its an Instant check.

I got my permit, picked up my handgun, got it back to APPD for "inspection", and got it home and only had to take a half day off work.

Lincoln Park is terrible. My parentslive there and IIRC, they only issue permits on certain days of the week/month. Is that right?


----------



## bolodunn

yes i know i went to h.s. in allen park! i've lived here for 6 years now & the gun permit thing blows!!







Rupestris said:


> bolo, you need to move across the border to Allen Park . Its an Instant check.
> 
> I got my permit, picked up my handgun, got it back to APPD for "inspection", and got it home and only had to take a half day off work.
> 
> Lincoln Park is terrible. My parentslive there and IIRC, they only issue permits on certain days of the week/month. Is that right?


----------



## kingfishcam

That is what they make CCP's for, no waiting!!!!


----------



## alex-v

bolodunn said:


> lincoln park, you have to waite 30 days after apply'n for the permit then it is good for 90 days after that to purchase handguns


Interesting. Every purchase permit I have picked up from the local PD has a 10 day period in which to pick up the gun. AFAIK this purchase permit is not a local thing. It is from the State Police in Lansing. I do not think that Lincoln Park would be able to have such an open ended permit (60 days).

And, the 30 day wait. If that is true then some of the Lincoln Park residents should go and join SAFR and ask them to go to bat for you.


----------



## boltaction

FishinJoe, I did this very thing today. All counties are probably not the same but this is how it works Mecosta county. You go to the cop shop and tell them you want a purchase permit. If you havent applied for a permit before or it's been over a year sence the last time then you have to take a 15 question test. This test is like a drivers test, all common sense. They give you an "application and license to purchase a pistol". You fill out in triplicat your name, date of birth, address, and city and then the person waiting on you notarises it. You take the application and license to purchase a pistol to wherever you are buying the gun, they fill out there part on the back and keep the bottom copy. You take your gun and the other two copies to the cop shop and they inspect the gun for safe use and file the other two copies. Then they will give you what is called a "safety inspection certificate". This certificate has your name, address, date of birth, eye color, height, type of gun, model, and serial #. This certificate is your proof that the gun you have is in fact your gun. I don't think it would be a very good idea to be pulled over in route to the local gun range and not be able to prove whose gun it is that you have. I believe the penalty is a misdemeanor/ forteiture of pistol. Keep the certificate in your wallet! It's really not a difficult process, it just takes a little time.


----------



## alex-v

Boltaction,

You are right in that not all counties are the same. But, it is that not all police or sheriff departments are the same. Counties only come into the picture when applying for a concealed pistol license and even then they are supposed to follow the same laws, rules, and regulations. Some counties are not following state law and are being taken to task for it.

Not all police or sheriff's departments will notarize the purchase permit. Check this out before attempting to make the final purchase. The buyer might have to find a bank or other place with a Notary on site.



boltaction said:


> This certificate is your proof that the gun you have is in fact your gun. I don't think it would be a very good idea to be pulled over in route to the local gun range and not be able to prove whose gun it is that you have. I believe the penalty is a misdemeanor/ forteiture of pistol. Keep the certificate in your wallet!


It has been argued that you can throw the "safety inspection" certificate away. It means nothing. According to some of the lawyers who work with gun rights there is no law that states that the "safety inspection certificate" must be kept and there are no penalties if the owner is found without the certificate.


----------



## boltaction

Alex,



> You are right in that not all counties are the same. But, it is that not all police or sheriff departments are the same. Counties only come into the picture when applying for a concealed pistol license and even then they are supposed to follow the same laws, rules, and regulations. Some counties are not following state law and are being taken to task for it.


 You are very right. The reason I made the statment that I did is because in my case the sheriff department told me to keep the safety inspection certificate with me when ever I had my pistol. So, if this isn't true then whats what? How can someone seperate the fact from fiction. I thought I was dealing with fact sense it came from law enforcement.


----------



## alex-v

boltaction said:


> Alex,
> The reason I made the statment that I did is because in my case the sheriff department told me to keep the safety inspection certificate with me when ever I had my pistol. So, if this isn't true then whats what? How can someone seperate the fact from fiction. I thought I was dealing with fact sense it came from law enforcement.


Surely you don't think that just because the person is in law enforcement that it means that they know the laws?:lol: Many of them do not.

I have heard that there is no need to keep the green "safety inspection" card from a lawyer who has done work with firearms issues in this state. Also, from some people who have been or still are in law enforcement say that there is no law which says that the card must be kept.

If you want I can get the email address for the attorney.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Don't be test dummy and keep the "green safety card" aka pistol owner permit and keep it with you when you have the pistol. Not many folks have the resources to fight these battles, right or wrong.....why error on the side of cockiness and ask for trouble? If an officer asks to see the license (green card) for the gun when that gun is in your posession, I suggest you have it unless you have no problem dealing with red tape! This applies more for non CCW holders as CCW holders will always (should) have their license with them.

The so called safety certificate is a registration, plain and simple wether by law thats what its called or not..the same purpose is being met. That info is on file wether in the card is in your posession or not.


----------

